# Amboyna burl hollow form



## SeanPEvans (May 25, 2019)

Amboyna burl hollow form; 2 7/8” wide by 1 7/8” tall. I’ll be bleaching the white to intensify the contrast, and then carving the sapwood.




Edited to add progress pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2019)

Lovely! That wood speaks to me! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 25, 2019)

That is so nice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 25, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Lovely! That wood speaks to me! Chuck


Right!? It’s a beautiful piece of amboyna with the half heart, half sap. And thank you Chuck


----------



## SeanPEvans (May 25, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> That is so nice!!


Thanks!


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 26, 2019)

Not a very big piece. I'll be interested in seeing how your carving will add (or distract) from the piece. But seeing your work so far, I'm pretty sure it will be impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 26, 2019)

Thats a beautiful piece of wood!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 26, 2019)

Looks fantastic as is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2019)

Looks great as is, so I’m interested to see it post bleaching/carving.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 26, 2019)

The more I look at these hollow vessels the more I wonder how they are made. How in the world do you hollow them out with that tiny of a hole at the top?

Edited to say...I understand how they are made in the physical sense, my wonder comes from the nerve sense. I would be a nervous wreck the entire time, I guess ya just gotta go for it and hope it doesnt go south. At any rate, amazing work and first rate fear control lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 27, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> The more I look at these hollow vessels the more I wonder how they are made. How in the world do you hollow them out with that tiny of a hole at the top?
> 
> Edited to say...I understand how they are made in the physical sense, my wonder comes from the nerve sense. I would be a nervous wreck the entire time, I guess ya just gotta go for it and hope it doesnt go south. At any rate, amazing work and first rate fear control lol!


Josh, you could also make a hollowform in two pieces and have an even smaller opening. The biggest problem is when you join the two halves back together, the seam is always obvious. That would remove the "nervous" factor and showoff your woodworking and turning skills. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## JoshfromPA (May 30, 2019)

Jerry, I never even thought of that as a possibility.

I got my lathe several months back and that was the first time I had ever used one. I have been trying to talk myself into turning some bowls but to be honest I have been scared to death to even try. I dont have a chuck and no matter how many videos I see of people using face plates (which I do have) to turn bowls ,I just dont feel comfortable with it. I think years of construction work have scarred me lol! I know how often screws fail/tear out ...and I also know what its like to get clobbered in the face with a chunk of wood. 

I need to just put my face shield on and go to town with it!!!!


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Jerry, I never even thought of that as a possibility.
> 
> I got my lathe several months back and that was the first time I had ever used one. I have been trying to talk myself into turning some bowls but to be honest I have been scared to death to even try. I dont have a chuck and no matter how many videos I see of people using face plates (which I do have) to turn bowls ,I just dont feel comfortable with it. I think years of construction work have scarred me lol! I know how often screws fail/tear out ...and I also know what its like to get clobbered in the face with a chunk of wood.
> 
> I need to just put my face shield on and go to town with it!!!!



Josh, keep an eye on Craigslist, you can pick up a chuck for $50 or so, that's what I have done.


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2019)

That's a beautiful piece of wood and an outstanding turn Sean! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 30, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Jerry, I never even thought of that as a possibility.
> 
> I got my lathe several months back and that was the first time I had ever used one. I have been trying to talk myself into turning some bowls but to be honest I have been scared to death to even try. I dont have a chuck and no matter how many videos I see of people using face plates (which I do have) to turn bowls ,I just dont feel comfortable with it. I think years of construction work have scarred me lol! I know how often screws fail/tear out ...and I also know what its like to get clobbered in the face with a chunk of wood.
> 
> I need to just put my face shield on and go to town with it!!!!


i am also new to turning,I made my first bowl using a glue block,I launched the bowl across the garage. Then I tried screwing the face plate to the bowl,no problems yet,however I do have a chuck to finish it with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 30, 2019)

Very sweet Sean! Do you selectively bleach somehow?, or just do the whole thing, and only the sapwood is effected? I've heard if people doing Flamed box elder and it doesn't effect the flame somehow...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 30, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Jerry, I never even thought of that as a possibility.
> 
> I got my lathe several months back and that was the first time I had ever used one. I have been trying to talk myself into turning some bowls but to be honest I have been scared to death to even try. I dont have a chuck and no matter how many videos I see of people using face plates (which I do have) to turn bowls ,I just dont feel comfortable with it. I think years of construction work have scarred me lol! I know how often screws fail/tear out ...and I also know what its like to get clobbered in the face with a chunk of wood.
> 
> I need to just put my face shield on and go to town with it!!!!





Tony said:


> Josh, keep an eye on Craigslist, you can pick up a chuck for $50 or so, that's what I have done.



If you go too eBay and search Nova Chuck Anniversary Kit, there were still listings as low as $135 on the Chuck with 3 sets of Jaws, Chuck wrench and big wood screw for mounting, and a nifty carrying case. Piece by piece that would run you close to $280, the kit itself sells for $200 - $250 when not special priced so it's a really sweet deal honestly.


----------



## rocky1 (May 30, 2019)

As far as faceshield goes, number one rule on my part is stay out of the line of fire. I make a point of standing to one side or the other of the piece when turning. I do not stand directly in front of my work. Have had a piece or two launch, and I have no desire to catch one of them. Contrary to what most will tell you, you won't crap your pants even a little, you won't have time and that's the last thing on your mind. You can check your shorts afterward, but mine have always come out clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 4, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Not a very big piece. I'll be interested in seeing how your carving will add (or distract) from the piece. But seeing your work so far, I'm pretty sure it will be impressive.


It’s still in progress, but here are a couple work in progress shots


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 4, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> The more I look at these hollow vessels the more I wonder how they are made. How in the world do you hollow them out with that tiny of a hole at the top?
> 
> Edited to say...I understand how they are made in the physical sense, my wonder comes from the nerve sense. I would be a nervous wreck the entire time, I guess ya just gotta go for it and hope it doesnt go south. At any rate, amazing work and first rate fear control lol!


Yeah, I think you have to put your logical thinking on hold for a minute. Lol. I will say the small ones are a lot more forgiving! When large ones go south it can be damaging to the body; think wrists, and face...best not to think about it!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 4, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Jerry, I never even thought of that as a possibility.
> 
> I got my lathe several months back and that was the first time I had ever used one. I have been trying to talk myself into turning some bowls but to be honest I have been scared to death to even try. I dont have a chuck and no matter how many videos I see of people using face plates (which I do have) to turn bowls ,I just dont feel comfortable with it. I think years of construction work have scarred me lol! I know how often screws fail/tear out ...and I also know what its like to get clobbered in the face with a chunk of wood.
> 
> I need to just put my face shield on and go to town with it!!!!


Josh, I trust faceplates way more than chucks! Use #12 or #14 sheet metal screws that are 1-1 14”, those won’t ever let go.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 4, 2019)

Tony said:


> That's a beautiful piece of wood and an outstanding turn Sean! Tony


Thanks Tony, I appreciate it!


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 4, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Very sweet Sean! Do you selectively bleach somehow?, or just do the whole thing, and only the sapwood is effected? I've heard if people doing Flamed box elder and it doesn't effect the flame somehow...


I’ll just be bleaching the sapwood after it’s carved. I posted some work in progress pics that show that’s there’s a sting separation from heartwood to sapwood.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 4, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Amboyna burl hollow form; 2 7/8” wide by 1 7/8” tall. I’ll be bleaching the white to intensify the contrast, and then carving the sapwood.
> 
> View attachment 166518
> Edited to add progress pics.
> ...


Wow! A very cool technique!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 5, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Wow! A very cool technique!


Thanks! I’ll finish it soon...other pieces of wood keep finding there way onto the lathe. :D


----------

